# Frage zum Pfeilkraut



## Tabor12 (24. Apr. 2013)

Guten Morgen !

Ich habe wieder ne kurze Frage. Bei mir treiben schon alle Pflanzen toll aus, bis auf das __ Pfeilkraut. Treibt das sowieso später oder ist es kaputt wenn jetzt noch nichts zu sehen ist ?

Danke für eure Hilfe !

LG Irene


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo,

Pfeilkraut treibt erst aus wenn das Wasser eine Mindesttemperatur hat, denn es muss nicht nur das Wasser sondern auch der Bodengrund bis in 10 cm Tiefe warm werden. Diese Temperatur haben wir noch nicht erreicht. Am Montag war das Wasser bei uns noch so kalt, dass die Hände nach ein paar Minuten im Wasser vor Kälte gebrannt haben.


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

okay, dankeschön Werner ! dann bin ich beruhigt.


LG Irene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hi Irene,

das Pfeilkraut kommt noch. Wenn Du es im Teich ausgepflanzt hast kommt es aber nicht wieder an der Stelle wo es letztes Jahr wuchs. Die alte Pflanze stirbt im Herbst ab, neue entstehen dann aus den bläulichen Überwinterungsknollen (auf Foto 2 und 3) die im Umkreis der ehemaligen Mutter im Boden stecken. Das erste was da beim Austrieb kommt sind auch bandförmige Unterwasserblätter (die längeren, grasartigen Blätter auf Bild 1) , die meißt erst mal für ne ganz andere Pflanze gehalten werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

oh, diese grasartigen Blätter hab ich schon - ich dachte das sind irgendwelche Algen oder so ...  Danke !


----------



## pema (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Also,
ich bin immer ganz gespannt, wo mein Pfeilkraut im nächsten Jahr rauskommt. Der Pflanzkübel, in den ich die Pflanze mal ursprünglich gepflanzt habe, ist schon nach dem ersten Jahr leer gewesen Na ja, so hatte ich wieder neuen Platz für neue Pflanzen.
Da geht mir allerdings mit einer Reihe von Pflanzen so. Sie suchen sich ihren optimalen Standort und sorgen so für angenehme Überraschungen - und leere Pflanzkörbe.
petra


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

so sieht mein Pfleilkraut im Moment aus - wird das noch was ???


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Das kann man von dem Foto nicht sagen. Warte noch ein bisschen ab, für Pfeilkraut ist es in vielen Gegenden noch zu kalt im Teich.


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Ich habe irgendwie die starke Befürchtung das mein Teich vom Pfeilkraut nicht gewünscht ist. Ich habe bisher jedes Jahr Pfeilkraut neu gepflanzt und davon ist nichts mehr da...

Kann sowas sein?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Jürgen,


hast Du dein Pfeilkraut im Teich oder im Ufergraben?


LG Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hi Pyro,

klar kann so was auch mal sein. Jede Pflanze hat wie ein Tier bestimmte Bedürfnisse die erfüllt sein müssen damit es ihr gutgeht

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Ich war heute in meinem Teich so die abgestorbenen Sachen noch wegzwichen, eine Seerose hab ich umgestellt... und siehe da ich sehe im Pflanzkorb von meinem Pfeilkraut doch tatsächlich kleine grüne Triebe... jetzt bin ich doch neugierig obs die Richtigen sind


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> 
> 
> hast Du dein Pfeilkraut im Teich oder im Ufergraben?
> ...



Ich habe es im Teich. Vielleicht sind da zu wenige Nährstoffe drin und ich versuchs mal mit dem Ufergraben. Klappt das auch nicht, ist die Pflanze eben nichts für mich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Servus Jürgen,

also ich hab meins im Ufergraben und dort wächst es recht gut, ich würde es mal im
Ufergraben versuchen.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Ufergraben ist garantiert die bessere Wahl. Pfeilkraut ist meines Wissens ein Freßsack.


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo nochmal !

Mittlerweile ist ja mein Pfeilkraut wunderschön in die Höhe gewachsen, blüht immerfort - ABER die Blätter entfalten sich nicht. Ist das normal ? Bis jetzt sind sie ganz schmal und noch gar nicht in die Breite gegangen.

LG Irene


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Foto, Irene, Foto!


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

bitte sehr !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hi Irene,

es gibt auch Pfeilkräuter die nicht so richtig pfeilförmige Luftblätter haben, z.B Sagittaria graminea

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Jetzt, wo ich dieses hier lese, ist mir ersteinmal aufgefallen, daß mein Pfeilkraut spurlos verschwunden
ist. Erfroren ????


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

aber wie ich es gekauft habe im Herbst hatte es noch breite Blätter .. :? ich schau mal ob ich ein Foto vom letzten Jahr finde


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hier ist es- man kann deutlich erkennen dass die Blätter breiter waren oder ? Das war Anfang September glaub ich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



jolantha schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo ich dieses hier lese, ist mir ersteinmal aufgefallen, daß mein Pfeilkraut spurlos verschwunden
> ist. Erfroren ????



Hi,

wohl eher verhungert . Bei mir hält sichs nur im ehemaligen Springbrunnenkübel, da sammelt sich immer schön Schlamm durchs reinfallende Herbstlaub an. In den Teichen verschwindet es auch immer da dort nicht schlammig (nährstoffreich) genug

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Danke frank,
auf die Idee wär ich nie gekommen !


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Servus

Ich habe es im Vorjahr eingesetzt und es ist heuer sehr spät gekommen.

Jetzt weiß ich worauf ich, Dank Frank, achten muß.

Noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Pflänzchen

     

und hier sieht man das Umfeld besser
Anhang anzeigen 121547

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende

Edit sagt mit gerade, das ich dazu schreiben sollte, daß es im Halbschatten, bekommt erst am Nachmittag Sonne, wächst.


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

nur meine Frage bleibt irgendwie unbeantwortet  weiß niemand wie das ist mit den Blättern ??


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Nein leider, Irene, ich habe auch keine Antwort auf deine Frage nach den Blättern.

Wie steht sie den bei Dir, wie tief, wie viel Sonne ?

Soll ja da auch unterschiede geben.

Meiner steht ca. 10cm tief im Wasser.


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Servus

Mein Pfeilkraut blüht ... 

   

Habe eigentlich heuer nicht mehr damit gerechnet.
So kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Was schlängelt sich den da am Pfeilkraut herum?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Servus Hagalaz,



> Was schlängelt sich den da am Pfeilkraut herum?



das ist ein Schachtelhalm,

ich versuche meinen einzudämmen, denn der breitet sich ganz schön aus.

LG Markus


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo,

die Blattform bei den Pfeilkräuter ist extrem variabel und hängt zu einem guten Teil von der Nährstoffversorgung ab.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Mein Pfeilkraut blüht erst jetzt.
Hab ich heute Vormittag gesehen, als ich das alte Zeug vom __ Froschlöffel abgeschnitten und entsorgt hatte.

Bissel spät ... meint ihr nicht 

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Mein Pfeilkraut blüht erst jetzt.
> Hab ich heute Vormittag gesehen, als ich das alte Zeug vom __ Froschlöffel abgeschnitten und entsorgt hatte.
> 
> Bissel spät ... meint ihr nicht
> ...



Lieber spät als nie...oder?

Habe bei mir auch wieder ungewöhnliches erlebt...
Das Sumpdotterblümchen welches ich am 1. August in den Bachlauf gesetzt habe...

 

Ist jetzt im September am blühen...

 

Natur eben...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hi Horst,

das ist bei Sumpfdotterblumen nichts besonderes das im Herbst noch mal ein paar Blüten erscheinen. Die Blüte wird da von der Tageslänge ausgelöst, und z.Z herrscht wieder die gleiche Tageslänge wie im März/April (die Temperaturen im Herbst passen ja auch noch einigermaßen zum Frühling)

MfG Frank


----------



## einfachichKO (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Horst,
> 
> das ist bei Sumpfdotterblumen nichts besonderes das im Herbst noch mal ein paar Blüten erscheinen. Die Blüte wird da von der Tageslänge ausgelöst, und z.Z herrscht wieder die gleiche Tageslänge wie im März/April (die Temperaturen im Herbst passen ja auch noch einigermaßen zum Frühling)
> 
> MfG Frank



Och Menno, Du raubst mir jetzt aber das Gefühl etwas besonderes zu haben...


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Meine __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht auch gerade- Pfeilkraut, naja, an 2 Standorten hat es heuer geblüht - eben  mit schmalen Blättern, der Rest ist sehr gekümmert, ich bin neugierig ob ich das wiedersehe - habe doch einige Pflanzen davon gesetzt, mal sehen  von meinem großen Pfeilkrautstock - wo die Blätter eben so schmal blieben - kamen im Spätsommer doch breitere nach... eigenartige Pflanze das ....


----------



## einfachichKO (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Meine __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht auch gerade-  ....



Ja ja, gebts mir...


----------



## pema (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*

Hallo Horst,
damit du nicht völlig verzweifelst:
meine __ Sumpfdotterblume besteht - wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit - nur noch aus ein paar braunen Blättern.
Ach..., wäre ich froh, wenn sie jetzt blühen würdeon
petra


----------



## einfachichKO (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Frage zum  Pfeilkraut*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Horst,
> damit du nicht völlig verzweifelst:
> meine __ Sumpfdotterblume besteht - wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit - nur noch aus ein paar braunen Blättern.
> Ach..., wäre ich froh, wenn sie jetzt blühen würdeon
> petra



rh ich fühle mit Dir...


----------

